# need your ideas



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

Hi I want to build a 6x8 or 8x10 loft for breeding and racing homers. I want to split it some way but not sure. If any of you have any ideas,blue prints, or photos of your lofts inside would help a lot thanks.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Sliding screen doors, they are great and take up minimal space. I posted pics of mine, scroll to post #8
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/built-by-a-girl-56115.html


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i have the photo of may loft inside but may loft is not splitted


----------

